# Which cable for 1920x1080 120hz?



## hat (Nov 26, 2012)

I just not a new used 120hz monitor. When I run it at 1920x1080 120hz, it looks like shit, but at 60hz it looks fine. I figure the cable I'm using doesn't have the bandwidth for that. I suspect I need a dual link DVI-I cable? The monitor also supports HDMI, but I'm not sure what revision.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2012)

You need dual-link or hdmi (shouldn't matter the cable specification, but usually 1.4)


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 26, 2012)

These HDMI cables rock they can carry lots of bandwidth. They use RedMere Tech so you can have smaller connectors, longer length and a smaller AWG.

Though from looking around, many people say you can't do 1080p@120hz on HDMI, but with Rev. 1.4 you should be able to.1080p@120hz take about 10.2Gbps

 Rev2.0 is coming out also.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> These HDMI cables rock they can carry lots of bandwidth. They use RedMere Tech so you can have smaller connectors, longer length and a smaller AWG.
> 
> Though from looking around, many people say you can't do 1080p@120hz on HDMI, but with Rev. 1.4 you should be able to.1080p@120hz take about 10.2Gbps
> 
> Rev2.0 is coming out also.



Thanks, thats actually very interesting.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2012)

In what way does the picture look like shit?

If the driver is allowing a 120Hz setting, then you already have it connected via a dual link connection.

It sounds like you have a dodgy cable. Just get another dual link DVI cable - and don't spend big bucks on it, because they all perform identically, since this is a digital signal. Your picture won't be any better with an expensive cable, but your wallet will be lighter.

Here's a great piece on why all HDMI cables are the same. Everything that applies to HDMI applies to DVI cables too.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20056502-1/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

qubit said:


> Here's a great piece on why all HDMI cables are the same.



Build quality of a cable can and does affect performance, or cables wouldn't go bad. Just sayin'. Not all cables are built the same, unfortunately. It's just like the SATA 6 Gb/s cable thing...it can and does matter, and yes, I have cables on hand that suck in both instances.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Build quality of a cable can and does affect performance, or cables wouldn't go bad. Just sayin'. Not all cables are built the same, unfortunately. It's just like the SATA 6 Gb/s cable thing...it can and does matter, and yes, I have cables on hand that suck in both instances.



Sure, just as long as they don't fall apart. Cables of sufficient quality can be had for just a few dollars. Those $50 Monster cables are a complete rippoff.

Take a look at that article, it makes for fascinating reading!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2012)

qubit said:


> Sure, just as long as they don't fall apart. Cables of sufficient quality can be had for just a few dollars. Those $50 Monster cables are a complete rippoff.
> 
> Take a look at that article, it makes for fascinating reading!



Yeah, but did you happen to check out the post from Delta?  It shows a inexpensive cable with an integrated chip that isn't a common production for most HDMI cables.

I've never heard of RedMere technology, and that puts an end to "All HDMI cables are made the same".


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 26, 2012)

qubit said:


> Sure, just as long as they don't fall apart.



It's not that simple though. Cables can produce artifacts, lead to monitor drop-outs, and look perfectly fine.

Likewise, SATA cables can affect bandwidth.. I have one here that drops a 500 MB/s drive to 389 MB/s on SATA 6 Gb/s.

It's not as simple as just plugging in a piece of copper between the two items and getting things to work properly..yes they can work easily, but when you delve into the high-end spectrum of things, cable choice can make a huge difference.


Now, I'm not advertising that you buy Monster cables..there are many other more affordable choices out there...but the idea you can just buy any cable and have things working is not a good path to take, by my experience.

I'm gonna say here, that if 120 Hz looks bad, it's more likely that it's due to a lack of system performance, not cabling. I'll also suggest that nothing other than DVI is used, too. HDMI can't do 2560x1600, so I'm not gonna bother with 1920x1080 @ 120 Hz, and recommend that others do not either. It's DVI, or DisplayPort. HDMI is a waste of time, IMHO, and should be removed from the market.


----------



## s{orpion (Nov 26, 2012)

yes, build quality DOES make a difference... 

for standard dvd or net surfing you can use standard or cheap cables.

BUT... if you are running hardcore HD gaming or blu-ray then invest in high quality cables.

i have a 120mhz 47inch screen running games 1920x1080 native... 

tried several 'affordable' cables... all had noticeable quality issues... 
some even had performance problems... two cables actually 'died'.

my ONLY recommendation is Monster high end cables... worth every penny!


----------



## repman244 (Nov 26, 2012)

s{orpion said:


> my ONLY recommendation is Monster high end cables... worth every penny!


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got an HDMI cable from walmart that said all over the packaging that it was full 1080p ready, and ready for up to 600hz displays, but yet I can't choose 120hz and it looks worse than it did with my single link DVI-D cable. I guess I need to find a dual link DVI-D or DVI-I cable somewhere...


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

BYTECC Model DVI-D06 6 ft. DVI-D Dual-Link Digital...

What is the model/brand of the monitor?


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> BYTECC Model DVI-D06 6 ft. DVI-D Dual-Link Digital...
> 
> What is the model/brand of the monitor?



That sounds like the sort of reasonably priced cable I'm talking about.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 26, 2012)

hat said:


> and ready for up to 600hz displays



That should of gave it away, the signal isn't anywhere near 600Hz (or the panel itself), it's done through frame interpolation.


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

qubit said:


> That sounds like the sort of reasonably priced cable I'm talking about.



I've been using this exact cable for about four years now. Never a single problem regardless of display or output.  Also, it seems to be quality stuff. The cable itself is nice and thick.


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2012)

erocker said:


> BYTECC Model DVI-D06 6 ft. DVI-D Dual-Link Digital...
> 
> What is the model/brand of the monitor?



Alienware AW2130

time to buy a DVI-D dual link cable


----------



## erocker (Nov 26, 2012)

Make sure your video card has a dual link DVI output as well.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 26, 2012)

hat said:


> I just got an HDMI cable from walmart that said all over the packaging that it was full 1080p ready, and ready for up to 600hz displays, but yet I can't choose 120hz and it looks worse than it did with my single link DVI-D cable. I guess I need to find a dual link DVI-D or DVI-I cable somewhere...



Yeah, that cable is a lie, no HDMI cable can produce enough Gbps if it was a true 600hz.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, you need a dual link DVI cable. I own an ASUS VG236HE 1080p/120Hz and it does not allow over 1080p/60 with a single link cable. I'm curious as to why your monitor didn't come with the proper cable?


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yep, you need a dual link DVI cable. I own an ASUS VG236HE 1080p/120Hz and it does not allow over 1080p/60 with a single link cable. I'm curious as to why your monitor didn't come with the proper cable?



Bought used


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 26, 2012)

hat said:


> Bought used



Ah, sorry, I should have read over your first post better.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Nov 26, 2012)

try this for more info http://www.monstercable.com/hdmi/hdmi.asp

I got two monster cable HDMI 1000 HDX Hyper Speed,  abit pricey  But they rock . I use one on my flat screen and one on my rig  refresh rates I use on the tv is 240 Hz and on the pc 120Hz 
 hope it help


----------



## segalaw19800 (Nov 26, 2012)

Get the one that are 3D capable cable to get the refresh rates that you need


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 26, 2012)

These monitors don't support 120Hz over HDMI though, only Dual Link DVI.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just run Belkin PureAV HDMI cables and call it a day. Just bought one for my xbox for $10


----------

